# Deerskin Dog Boxes



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Just purchased my second 2 hole box from Deerskin. The first one I sold to my young dog trainer for the same price I bought it for after using it 3-4 years.

The new one I got is the same concept but some nice new changes. Instead of metal bars for box dividers, they have steel sheets places with large holes punched in them for a very clean look. The also made the fan box on top lower for a better looking profile.

I think Deerskin makes an awesome product and wanted to give Andy, Greg, and everyone involved an excellent product review.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I agree they make a great product and provide excellent customer service after the sale. Although I bought my box used, I was able to call them up and ask about some replacement parts. They sent them with no charge in only three days. Granted it wasn't but some little plastic pieces but it was nice to just have to make one phone call and not get the run around.


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

*Deerskin*

Just picked up my new 6 hole box. These guys are great. The shop crew knows what they are doing and any change no matter how small or large is important to them because it is to me. I LOVE MY NEW BOX! The most important thing is that the quality is great.
Thanks


----------

